# Onaping fall march madness shoot who's going



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Can`t make it this year going to Kentucky for a shoot ..that week .. This is One of the best FUN shoots around..Al and Sue and the club put on one heck of a shoot ..food is included in your entry fee and it is well worth it ... don`t miss this one folks .....


----------



## milsy (Jun 9, 2010)

Anymore info available on this shoot? I am wanting to start shooting some indoor, any help is appreciated

Milsy


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Where is it held?


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Sudbury Ontario


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

March madness is held in Sudbury on the 16th of March. It is hosted by the Onaping falls archery Club at a local school and is one of the best indoor shoots that I have been to in the province.

It has several moving targets including the famous running elk.

It has a great lunch that is included with the price of the shoot and there are great door prizes donated for the shoot.

Number fluctuate but normally there is North of 100 shooters. I plan on being there this year as I ended up missing last year. Hope to see many of you there! I will let Al post all the other details such as address, times and such.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> Sudbury Ontario


Ok thanks, too far for me


----------



## Flip68 (Mar 21, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Flip68 (Mar 21, 2011)

ttt


----------



## #1 big archer (Mar 21, 2008)

Well it's official! We are going to have a APA bow to raffle off at the March Madness.
Thank You! Life Time Sports for hooking us up again!


----------



## #1 big archer (Mar 21, 2008)

Mach 16th is or annual indoor comp.

For all of you that are comming from out of town for the March Madness indoor 3D comp.
We have the same deal as last year at the Quality Inn, 80$ plus tax.
To get the deal you have registure under March Madness


----------



## BowWhisper (Mar 2, 2010)

Me and the crew will be heading up there this year looking forward to shooting the elk


----------



## Flip68 (Mar 21, 2011)

few weeks to go


----------



## #1 big archer (Mar 21, 2008)

We have 10 dys left before the comp.


----------

